# Dwarf gouramis and blue gouramis



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all. I had two blue gouramis but it seems as if one has harrassed the other to death. I noticed that one was getting quite aggressive to the other and I found him tonight stuck behind one of the filters dead. I think he tried to hide and got stuck which is eventually what killed him. I'm not sure about replacing like with like because of the aggression that was displayed. The gourami was only aggressive to the other one though and not to any of the other fish in the tank. Further more I think that the aggressor was a female and the victim was a male judging by dorsal fins and body shape. I looked on the net to see if a blue gourami is compatible with a dwarf gourami and what was turned up was mixed opinions, some said yes others said no. Can anyone here give me an idea? If not compatible, what could I add? The tank has 4 mollies, 4 swordtails, 1 gourami, and 1 rainbow shark. It is a 45g/170l tank, there is definitely capacity for a few more fish.*c/p*


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

One thing someone told me when I got my dwarf gourami: One is good, two is bad, 3 is fine. If you get two they will bash each other to the end, but I have 3 with a bunch of other fish in my tank even with really docile fish and they do just fine. Every once in a while the gouramis chase each other a little, but nothing bad. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Bee-Thanks for the info. I just bought one gourami today and I actually felt bad that I only got one, thinking it would want a buddy. For some reason I thought they did better in pairs! Glad I read this!:fish-in-bowl::fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

You are welcome. As far as other fish that are compatible with them I can tell you what I have in my tank. I have angels, an upside down catfish, glass catfish (my fav), I did have tetras but I moved them, loaches, cory catfish and silver dollars... They can pretty much go with anything!


----------

